# Candied Bacon



## riceland (May 31, 2015)

Cold smoked a few pounds of brown sugar. Sprinkled a little on some half way cooked bacon and finished in a hot oven. Highly addicting stuff...













photo(5).JPG



__ riceland
__ May 31, 2015


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2015)

Good stuff but we usually just sprinkle the brown sugar on the bacon and then into the smoker


----------

